# My rat has started licking everything!



## tibbles209 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi!

My two year old rat has suddenly started licking everything. When i take him out of his cage, he will lick anything he can get his tongue on - the sofa, my bed, clothes, my skin etc. He has never been like this before until a few days ago. He is eating fine and seems otherwise healthy, but I'm just a bit concerned about such a sudden change in behaviour. Can anyone shed any light on what may be happening?

Thanks!


----------



## tibbles209 (Jun 11, 2013)

Does nobody have any advice?  I just had him out his cage and yet again he spent the entire time licking me and the chair I was sitting on. I'm quite worried!


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

I have no idea. Have to called the vet? When he had the RI was he on meds? Could he be lacking something in his diet and he's tasting things to see if that's what he needs?? Is he eating normally? Is he drinking and pooing normally? Besides the licking everything is sight, is he in good health?


----------



## tibbles209 (Jun 11, 2013)

Daize said:


> I have no idea. Have to called the vet? When he had the RI was he on meds? Could he be lacking something in his diet and he's tasting things to see if that's what he needs?? Is he eating normally? Is he drinking and pooing normally? Besides the licking everything is sight, is he in good health?


I'm staying at my parents' house for a couple of months during my university summer break and I am struggling to find a vet here who knows much about rats so I haven't taken him to the vet just yet. When he had his respiratory infection he was on Baytril for 3 weeks - he had lost quite a bit of weight from the infection but he has gradually put it back on. He is still eating fine and I'm still giving him the same food as ever so I can't think why he would be deficient in something - although that was my first thought too! He is drinking and pooing normally and as far as I can tell he is otherwise fine ??? It seems to be a bit of a mystery!


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

It's a strange sudden behaviour change, I can't think of a specific medical condition that might make a rat start doing this so much; there might be something to the idea that he's tasting things because of something lacking in his diet or he's experiencing food boredom. Maybe his eyesight or sense of smell is weakening and he feels he needs to taste for familiar things to find his way around. Perhaps his tongue is bothering him for some reason? Could also be that he's just going through a little behavioural quirk that we do see from time to time in our rats! If you're concerned, I'd keep trying to find a vet that knows about rats and have them take a look at him and maybe check out his mouth. It doesn't sound to me like he's in any immediate danger but if you can get a decent vet, it'd help ease your mind.


----------



## tibbles209 (Jun 11, 2013)

PurpleGirl said:


> It's a strange sudden behaviour change, I can't think of a specific medical condition that might make a rat start doing this so much; there might be something to the idea that he's tasting things because of something lacking in his diet or he's experiencing food boredom. Maybe his eyesight or sense of smell is weakening and he feels he needs to taste for familiar things to find his way around. Perhaps his tongue is bothering him for some reason? Could also be that he's just going through a little behavioural quirk that we do see from time to time in our rats! If you're concerned, I'd keep trying to find a vet that knows about rats and have them take a look at him and maybe check out his mouth. It doesn't sound to me like he's in any immediate danger but if you can get a decent vet, it'd help ease your mind.


Thanks for your reply  He is congenitally blind in one eye, which has never really seemed to bother him, but perhaps in his old age his sight is deteriorating in his other eye. I hadn't actually considered that possibility! I've had a look in his mouth and I can't see anything abnormal; his tongue is still light pink and smooth as far as I can tell. Tomorrow morning I'm going to start calling around vets in neighbouring towns to find someone who can hopefully shed some light on the issue for me.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Good luck finding a vet, I know all too well it can be really difficult to find one that understands the needs of rats, especially one that doesn't charge three times what other vets do because they're seeing an 'exotic' animal. It's probably a good sign that his tongue looks healthy and hopefully it turns out it's just him being a silly rattie!


----------

